# Where I've Been



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't been around for awhile as some of you might have noticed. My attentions have been off of writing due to the unexpected passing of my father at the age of 68...a tragic accident.  

I've never experienced a loss of this magnitude & although I realize that the world around continues on its path, our world, my family's world, is forever altered.  I will be heading home again after weeks away from my wife & children (I stayed behind longer to help my mother) and will be returning to the MS community soon.  

Sincerely, 
T.A.S


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 1, 2012)

My condolences and best wishes to you and your family. I did notice you hadn't been around recently. I wish you the best and look forward to your return.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 1, 2012)

Condolences to you during this difficult time.  I can safely say that all of us at MS will be thinking about you.


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Best wishes to you and yours during this difficult time.  At times like this, it's best to remember how important it is to show your loved ones still living just how much you love them.  We all need to hug our spouses, our kids, our siblings, our parents, our partners, everyone we love.  I'm glad you felt like you could share with us during this time of pain, T. Allen Smith.  Just know our hearts and thought are with you.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, T. Allen.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 2, 2012)

My condolences. It's never easy to lose a parent.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

You have my condolences and best hopes.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 4, 2012)

T.Allen, I feel very sorry for this tragic loss that you and your family are suffering. My thoughts and best wishes are with you, and even though I understand that your lives will never be the same without your father, it is my wish that you will find the strength to overcome these difficult times beside your mother, wife and children.

You are a valuable and appreciated member of Mythic Scribes, hope to see you back soon.

Hugs!!


----------

